# Free S Scale Track



## Reckers

We have a new member who posted an offer of free S scale track, if anyone is interested:




11-06-2010, 11:50 PM #2028 
beachasinseashore 
Gang Labourer


Join Date: Nov 2010
Location: Peoria,IL
Posts: 1 
Scales Modeled: S Hi I am a new guy to the show.
I have a big collection of AF track that I am replacing and would love to find a good home for it. It is free you pay shipping 


Beach, thanks again for your generosity!


----------



## imatt88

Reck,

I sure could use that. Save me the trouble of having to wire brush the rust off of mine:laugh:


----------



## imatt88

Reck,

How do I contact this guy?


----------



## tjcruiser

The new member's name is: beachasinseashore ... shoot him a PM.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Here is a link to his profile so you do not have to hunt for it: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/member.php?u=3456


----------



## imatt88

Thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

Nice work, everybody! Ian, congratulations!


----------



## imatt88

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Free????? Free????

Oh.....it's S track?

No thanks.


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> Free????? Free????
> 
> Oh.....it's S track?
> 
> No thanks.


Yea, if anyone ever had any extra S scale track laying around, they would need to pay me to take it off their hands :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> Yea, if anyone ever had any extra S scale track laying around, they would need to pay me to take it off their hands :laugh:



Maybe I could use it for my scrap yard on the layout.


----------



## Stillakid

*Hmmmmmm.........*

And I bet that the "S" guys that are unloading their "O", laugh all the way to the bank when they get your $$$:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## imatt88

Ha Ha, very funny

I still like my O. Not planning on getting rid of it

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Reckers

I don't blame you O gauge guys for feeling that way---I really don't. I mean, what good is S scale track to guys who's engines need a training wheel to stay on the track?


----------



## beachasinseashore

Well I do have AF S-Gage track switches and some other stuff that I am up grading out of and I will give them to you FREE. You pay the UPS cost


----------



## imatt88

beach,

PM inbound your position....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Beach --

You still have that track available? I am interested.


----------



## Big Ed

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Beach --
> 
> You still have that track available? I am interested.



That post is over a year old and he has not logged on since 4/15/11.
If you shoot him a pm he might get it in his e mail.
Worth a try.


----------



## Reckers

Decided to keep his track. *L* S scale guys don't let go!


----------



## Misha




----------



## Misha

Hi, I'm Misha. Do you stil have it? CAN I HAVE IT? PLEASE?


----------



## Reckers

Misha, I'm afraid the guy who had the track posted in 2010---he's long gone! However, S scale track (American Flyer) is readily available on Ebay.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Misha, I'm afraid the guy who had the track posted in 2010---he's long gone! However, S scale track (American Flyer) is readily available on Ebay.


Yes, they are almost giving it away.

Good morning King of S.


----------



## Reckers

Good morning, Ed---nice to hear from you! I wish what you were saying were true---I bought enough track on the bay to put somebody's kid through college. The prices are reasonable, but the shipping is always a killer. Incidentally....did you ever notice how many people show up as one-timers on this site, trying to unload O and HO layouts in their entirety? I truly wish that were the case, once in a while, with S scale stuff. All I can figure is they're either taking it to the grave with them or the kids all fight over it when Dad passes on.


----------



## shaygetz

Misha...that locomotive was scratchbuilt to run on handlaid code 100 scale rail. It is highly unlikely it will run on the very loose tolerances of American Flyer high rail track. There are sources for the finer requirements of your locomotive though >>> http://www.trainweb.org/crocon/strack.html

You have a museum level model there, so take your time figuring out what kind of layout and track you're going to desire. I envy you...that is a beautiful piece of S scale history you now own.


----------



## Reckers

Ebay track:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...797631?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2318322fff

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...965489?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item53eac37c71


----------

